# local trees poisoned...



## jimmyq (Jul 30, 2004)

Saw ths on another board today, read the article in the paper too, interesting. I am trying to find out what product was used.

"Replacing Poisoned Trees

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Vancouver resident has launched a campaign to replace poisoned trees on Vancouver's West Side. Tests have revealed that the poisoning was done with an herbicide that is only available in the United States.


Police suspect a local resident wanting a better view killed the trees, two London planes and an oak.

As reported in the Vancouver Courier, West Side resident Adele Kowsewg feels that it would be a dangerous precedent to not replace the trees: “If whoever did this gets away with it, people will look at that and say 'Hey I can do that too.' How would the city look if everyone just cut down trees to improve their view?” This has inspired her campaign to replace the trees.

Link: Woman campaigns for view blockers" < http://www.vancourier.com/074204/news/074204nn6.html >by Sandra Thomas of the Vancouver Courier"


----------



## bushman (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats one thing i cant stand people killing trees for no reason. i hope she has good luck with her fight. more laws need be inforced so people dont get the wrong idea.


----------



## Reed (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know if it would be the same mindset but someone placed poisoned beef all around the walking path at Lake Harriet in Minneapolis years ago. Thousands of people use the walk and dozens of dogs came ill and many died - my mom walked her dog around the lake, that's how I was informed about it. 

Have been to the Treaty Oak in Austin as part of an "anything goes" treatment to remediate the poisoned soil because some guy just decided to kill her. 

Seen the bone pile memorials of Pol Pot's regime and more than a couple villages with every citizen recently massacred, including the babies, all nothing but food for the wandering dogs and green flies. 

Now some jerk wants to see the ocean and give his lot the extra few dollar's worth from that. I can see enhancing the aesthetics to a degree but killing trees, especially on other's property makes me less concerned when some organization decides to drop a building with people in it to push a political point of view. 

Some of my first treatments for wilt were stressed mall parking lot oaks, new asphalt up to the trunks. I placed barrier island dikes and flooded the bases after perforating the lot, used the city's fire truck pumper to deliver thousands of gallons of life. A week later decline and the smell of petrochems. Soil tests showed fuel-carried 2,4-D, police were called and the feed store records impounded - found a culprit but declined to press charges, even federal. We're watching this guy. He appears normal. He's "one" of us. It's inappropriate to kill him and illegal, but what should one do that just doesn't punish him but finds out why people do this?


----------

